

Free ebook: Programming Windows 8 Apps with HTML, CSS, and JavaScript - tarekayna
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/microsoft_press/archive/2012/10/29/free-ebook-programming-windows-8-apps-with-html-css-and-javascript.aspx

======
tarekayna
If you are looking at developing Windows 8 apps, this book is a great
resource. I am honored to be mentioned in the Acknowledgements.

